# What is the best cheap substrate



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

I have some pool sand left over from 2 tanks .....what is cheap but effective that could go under it?


Sent from my VS930 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

Lonestarbandit said:


> I have some pool sand left over from 2 tanks .....what is cheap but effective that could go under it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS930 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


what are you trying to accomplish by putting something under it? define effective


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

Best and cheap don't usually make a good combo msawdy. I personally wouldn't put anything under pool sand. If you want inexpensive, read up on Walstaad and use soil under a layer gravel and find something else for your pool sand.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

If you want a dirted tank use miracle grow ORGANIC potting soil.


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

I'll never in my life recommend miracle grow. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

aquarist said:


> If you want a dirted tank use miracle grow ORGANIC potting soil.


 
Yep probably one of the most effective and cheapest thing! I have had dirted tanks and the past and they grew a number of plants perfectly.


----------



## TRENT (Nov 25, 2009)

CoffeeLove said:


> I'll never in my life recommend miracle grow.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Could you elaborate?


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

It's just low quality dirt. I'm used to using top of the line soil for top of the line plants. 

Just my opinion. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Sand is inert/sterile. Little nutrients, and hardly any cation exchange capacity (to bind nutrients). If you really like sand, layering something nutritious like top soil, loam, Miracle one-or-another underneath can really improve the situation.

For a really cheap substrate, I'd go with Special Kitty, with a little soil or peat underneath, enriched further with some fert sticks or caps. But it's not without controversy, and you have to check carefully to make sure there are no other substances (besides fired clay) in the KL.


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

Also it's funny how organic soil is recommended but I ask about using organic fert as root tabs and someone said don't use it. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

[QUOTE=I'm used to using top of the line soil[/QUOT

I am using a clay, stratum, and sand mix. What are you using?


----------



## nickao (Jul 2, 2013)

MGOPS, Special kitty litter from walmart, and safe t sorb are all cheap substrate that you can put your pool filter sand over.


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

Black gold, growers gold, happy frog. Stuff like that. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TRENT (Nov 25, 2009)

CoffeeLove said:


> It's just low quality dirt. I'm used to using top of the line soil for top of the line plants.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Copy, was just wondering. I just see it recommended quite a bit. I guess it's like everything else depends on what you like or are use to using.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

MGOCPM (Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Mix)

It works pretty well, it's cheap, and lot's of people have had good results with it.

You can use it straight out of the bag, or you can sift it first - I got maybe a quart or two out of a couple gallons worth of dirt. The first tank I did with it, I didn't sift, and some of the larger chunks of wood/bark ended up on the surface of the sand.


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

lochaber said:


> MGOCPM (Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Mix)
> 
> It works pretty well, it's cheap, and lot's of people have had good results with it.
> 
> You can use it straight out of the bag, or you can sift it first - I got maybe a quart or two out of a couple gallons worth of dirt. The first tank I did with it, I didn't sift, and some of the larger chunks of wood/bark ended up on the surface of the sand.


That is a great reminder


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

It's cheap because of all that filler you mentioned. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

CoffeeLove said:


> It's cheap because of all that filler you mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk



Wood bark isn't filler, it helps raise the acid level of the soil to grow things like hydrangeas. It is also good for soft water aquariums, such as black water shrimp tanks.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Great ideas guys. I should mention it would be a shrimp tank ..... would that have any effect on the recommendations? 

Sent from my VS930 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

What kind of shrimp?

I'd recommend sifted mgocpm or mineralized topsoil if you wanted to go with dirt.


----------



## perlguy (Mar 26, 2014)

*Scotts Premium + Black Diamond sand*

I just setup my second Walstad 10g tank today.

Substrate: 1" Scotts Premium topsoil from Home Depot - $2.09
Cap: 1" Black diamond blasting sand from Tractor Supply - under $7.

My first tank (20g) had gardenpro topsoil from Lowes and that was only $1.37, but I wasn't too happy with the amount of twigs and other garbage in it.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Monster Fish said:


> What kind of shrimp?
> 
> I'd recommend sifted mgocpm or mineralized topsoil if you wanted to go with dirt.


Various. RCS, Bamboo, Alamo, Ghost and micro Cory and 1 Otto.

Sent from my VS930 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Alamo? Do you mean amano shrimp? Those inverts and fish with do fine with dirt.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Monster Fish said:


> Alamo? Do you mean amano shrimp? Those inverts and fish with do fine with dirt.


I DID mean Amano. Clearly spellcheck disagreed with me. If you see a post from my cell..... expect catastrophic gramatical errors as it changes what I say on the fly!:red_mouth
My phone hates me.

Bump:


perlguy said:


> I just setup my second Walstad 10g tank today.
> 
> Substrate: 1" Scotts Premium topsoil from Home Depot - $2.09
> Cap: 1" Black diamond blasting sand from Tractor Supply - under $7.
> ...


This^ seems attractive and cost effective. Only is that for a 20g? SO I would need 3x that for the 55g?


----------



## FewestKitten896 (Dec 13, 2013)

No you wouldn't need three times that. For $7 you get a 50lb bag of the black diamond blasting sand and I believe the bags of top soil are about 40lb. Not sure what you will need but you wouldn't need three bags of each.

I am putting a 40B together and am bought 3 bags of top soil, it will end up being way to much, and just 1 bag of black diamond sand.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

Lonestarbandit said:


> I have some pool sand left over from 2 tanks .....what is cheap but effective that could go under it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS930 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


What if you use just pool sand or even play sand? I am using just play sand ($4 for 50#) with root tabs in a 26 gallon low tech crypt tank with happy schools of cardinal tetras and panda corys, a couple of Apistos, and lots of blue velvet shrimp.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

mayanjungledog said:


> What if you use just pool sand or even play sand? I am using just play sand ($4 for 50#) with root tabs in a 26 gallon low tech crypt tank with happy schools of cardinal tetras and panda corys, a couple of Apistos, and lots of blue velvet shrimp.


I have done that in 1 of 3 55g and in my 25g shrimp tank.
It does OK but I figured to encourage more lush growth it would be better to have soil of some type under the sand. I'm not changing the existing sand tanks but one of the gravel 55g. Just wanted to do it right the first time.:red_mouth


----------



## Royal Pleco (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a 40 gallon with only Pool Filter Sand and seachem root tabs , with Anubias and Crypts. (Anubias are on rocks) Crypts are THRIVING. No co2, no ferts except root tabs.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Royal Pleco said:


> I have a 40 gallon with only Pool Filter Sand and seachem root tabs , with Anubias and Crypts. (Anubias are on rocks) Crypts are THRIVING. No co2, no ferts except root tabs.


Tabs are shrimp safe?

Sent from my VS930 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------

